# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Fernseher-Test: Welcher TV ist der beste?



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Fernseher-Test: Welcher TV ist der beste?*

						Das Angebot an Fernsehern ist heutzutage so umfangreich wie noch nie: 4K-Fernseher, UHD-Fernseher, LED-Fernseher, LCD-Fernseher, Full-HD-Fernseher, 8K-Fernseher. Da kann man schnell mal den Überblick verlieren. Mit unserem Fernseher-Test finden Sie heraus, welches Modell mit welcher Bildschirmtechnologie am besten zu Ihren Bedürfnissen passt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Fernseher-Test: Welcher TV ist der beste?*


----------

